# a new record company



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

this is an interesting way to do the recording thing...but at the same time...it kind of makes a little sense...

http://www.stuartdavis.com/blog?utm...harmapalooza_2009_10_20_2009&utm_medium=email


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Not the first I have heard of that approach. Not interested in funding his porn comedy.


----------



## rcargs96 (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for the nice post and an interesting read. Unfortunately, I get the same sense from this blog as I do when I read articles about "Top 100" things Indie Artists need to do. Billboard's list of top exposure grabbing things for an Indie Artist included:

- Play on Oprah
- Be on the cover of Spin
- Get synched in Rock Band

No sh*t, Sherlock!!!!

So when this guy talks about being your own label and getting financial backing from myriad investors, I find myself thinking (like ezcomes) that it sounds like a great idea. But where is the practical application? How does this "advice" help the people reading the blog?

But, I guess there are no easy answers and all of us looking for an easy solution will have to keep on searching.


----------

